# Windows XP Tips & Tricks



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I ran across this site awhile back, and thought it may help somebody here:
http://freepctech.com/pc/xp/xpindex.shtml


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good! Thanks jvc!

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I used this one and it seems to have helped quite a bit:

Speed up your browsing of Windows 2000 & XP machines


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a dumb question - how do I get to my registry? :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Start >>> Run >>> Type in "regedit"


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent, thanks. I shoulda timed something before hand, as it may just be in my head, but now explorer does seem to go faster :clap:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks jvc for that link. I've printed out four topics that looked like it'll resolve some of my "issues" with the PC.

Bob


----------

